# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Heb ik nog alternatieven?

## SofieT

Het is alsof mijn ziel beetje bij beetje aan het afsterven is... Na enkele goede en gelukkige maanden ben ik weer in een depressie gesukkeld. De waarom-vragen krijg ik maar niet uit mijn hoofd.
Waarom ik?
Waarom doe ik nog moeite om therapie te volgen als ik toch telkens terugval in het donkere gat van de depressie?
Waarom ben ik niet sterk genoeg?
Waarom moet ik blijven vechten als ik toch geen vooruitzicht op genezing heb?
Waarom word ik depressief terwijl ik alles heb om gelukkig te zijn... of toch bijna alles?
Dit is zo'n eenzame ziekte en ik weet niet meer wat ik moet doen. Ik heb zoveel vrienden die er zijn voor me, maar niemand kan echt snappen wat ik voel.
Verdriet zonder reden, zoveel verdriet dat het letterlijk pijn doet.

Ik ben intussen 31 jaar, ben vorig jaar 6 maanden opgenomen in psychiatrie om de Linehan-behandeling te volgen en momenteel ga ik om de 2 weken bij mijn psychologe en neem ik dagelijks 300 mg Efexor maar die lijkt niet meer te werken...

Is er iemand die ervaring heeft met homeopatische middelen of andere alternatieve therapie? Ik heb echt nood aan een sprankeltje hoop om te blijven volhouden want momenteel lijkt zelfmoord nog mijn enige alternatief om verlost te worden van de verschrikkelijke pijn.

----------


## Sylvia93

Helaas heb ik geen ervaring met homeopatische middelen of andere alternatieve therapiën, ik hoop heel erg dat er mensen op Medicity zijn die je daar wél meer info over kan geven.

Maar ik wil je wel dit vertellen: Zelfmoord is nooit de oplossing, er zijn zoveel mensen die om je geven en van je houden, en ookal ziet dat er in zo'n periode niet naar uit het is echt zo!! Denk maar aan al je vrienden, familie (ev relatie, kinderen etc). En je bent pas 31! Je kunt nog zoveel dingen doen in je verdere leven, en onthoud dit: Als je nu je dieptepunt bereikt hebt kan het alleen nog maar de betere kant opgaan!!

Ik hoop dat er nog verdere mensen zijn die je kunnen helpen.

Liefs,

----------


## Ilse34

> Waarom word ik depressief terwijl ik alles heb om gelukkig te zijn... of toch bijna alles?
> Dit is zo'n eenzame ziekte en ik weet niet meer wat ik moet doen. Ik heb zoveel vrienden die er zijn voor me, maar niemand kan echt snappen wat ik voel.
> Verdriet zonder reden, zoveel verdriet dat het letterlijk pijn doet.
> .




Hoi Sofie,

Ik begrijp exact wat je bedoeld.
Vandaag men eerste gesprek gehad met een therapeut maar ik heb zoiets van ik heb geen problemen... ik voel me alleen superslecht, gespannen, hyperventileren. Voor de rest heb ik net als jij alles om gelukkig te zijn.
Ook met anti depressiva begonnen 8 dagen geleden (zoloft). 
Hopelijk geraken we eruit!
Maar zeker niet denken aan zelfdoding.. ooit geraken we hier uit.
Misschien ter ondersteuning eventjes een kalmeermiddel nemen bij mij helpt dat wel.
Heel veel succes
groetjes
Ilse

----------


## katje45

Hallo Sofie,

Het lijkt me verstandig om bij je hulpverlener aan te geven dat het voor je gevoel heel slecht met je gaat. Misschien kunnen ze wat met medicatie switchen waardoor jij jezelf weer beter gaat voelen.
Wens je heel veel sterkte!

----------

